# Languishing in Southwest Wi



## Maureen Las (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Notice Me!!! I'm Pete


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 8, 2008)

My name is Pete..I'm 5 yrs old and a marked man (rabbit). Apparently I committed the crime of being dumped at the Coulee Region Humane Society in Onalaska Wi .(near La Crosse) My family moved without me and now I'm here behind bars. Out of the 7 rabbits hereI have benn deemed the "most unlikely to be adopted". I'm not even on the website ..that's how bad it is. 
If you will look at angieluv's avatar you will note that I bear a resemblance to the revered and (RIP) Babette.Yes, I am male and yes I am a little overweightand yes, I do either have fur mites or a heavy shed but I do have potential to be loveable if anyone will give me a chance. 
I am competing with a lot of youngsters and a whole lot of other rabbits but angieluv thinks I am a great guy but sort of like a 'turtle in a shell"

If you want a middleaged guy to love ( that once was a real mini-lop stud) and can give me a little lovinI assure youI will give it back...
Ihave a date with the bridge in about a week.......
Give me a chance, just pm angieluv 

Sincerely , Pete


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh geez, how is he not adoptable? Is the shelter overcrowded or something? Too bad Sheboygan has so many right now, lops usually get adopted before anything else here even when they're the devil incarnate. 

He has the sweetest face.

Did you email TreasuredFriend, just in case? Sometimes she can pull a foster home out of her hat.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 9, 2008)

Neutered? About how much does he weigh? Will they release him to another shelter/rescue? Even in this oversaturated area he'd be considered highly adoptable unless he strips human flesh from bone or has known bad litter box habits. With everything else on my plate I don't know how much help I can be, but would like to put the word out at least. Sometimes I can get placements for lops that won't accept anything else.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 9, 2008)

OMG - Pete is ADORABLE. 

Flemmies are my first favorites - lionheads my second - but I adore lops - both mini lops and holland lops.

Someone has got to take him. I wish I could fly him here - but with our heat right now - that isn't an option for probably a month or so. 

For anyone who is wondering - I've had a minilop - that I rescued - and my biggest mistake - was letting him go to a 4-Her who had her heart set on a mini lop but could only afford the cage and feed and stuff - and there were no mini lops at the show for sale. I had him with me in case I could find him a good home - and I know he got a better home than he could've had with me (she'd researched all sorts of different breeds and he snuggled into her and loved her at first sight).

Anyway - to anyone considering Pete - I highly recommend mini lops and if I had some way of sneaking him in here without Art noticing - I'd do so in a hearbeat...


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 9, 2008)

We are a small shelter without a lot of space for rabbits. things have improved here 100 fold in the past 3 yrs as we have an alliance with petco and 2 ofour rabbits are housed in their store. Euthanasia has gone down dramatically. 
We do not have a shelter vet and clinics donate services with rotatation by week . the problem, however, is that sometimes they end up seeing totally non rabbit saavy vets and even the" rabbit saavy" ones really aren't

Pete either is just going through a yearly shed and/or has fur mites. the vet that he saw didn't see mites and did not advice for treatment thus pete got nothing other than one dose of revolution at the shelter administered by me. 
the shelter is not financially able(because of the HUGE influx of cats and dogs) to spend any money on him at all. 
he would be considered a quiet , older rabbit, is not neutered (although that could be done if there is a potential for adoption because of the petco grant money for spay/neuter) 
..if there were a few less rabbits here he would not be euthanized.

right now we have 2 rabbits at petco that are very adoptable and 3 at the shelter and 2 at my house.we have not had any adoptions for months. i don't know why although it may be the economy

pete could be released to a rescue

he is about 8 lbs and is quiet and .i think the fur condition is one of the negative factors in addition to the fact that he is quiet and older.

i could foster him myself if i can get the pair out of here. I have a harlequin female who was spayed today and needs to recup with her mate somewhere
i can't fault the shelter as they have put down only1 rabbit in a year and yet we are doing massive euthanization of kitten, cats and dogs this summerbecause we don't have any space.
treasure friend (Julie) knows about him and has asked for updates. she has helped me before and i do understand and realize the massive disasters going on in chicago and elsewhere so i don't want to push anything on her 

get the word out there and i am going to do everything in my power to stall this.
I know of the horrors going on elsewhere with the huge number of rabbits but because he is right in front of me i feel the obligation to be an advocate for him.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 9, 2008)

*angieluv*, you're doing the right thing by being Pete's advocate! Just because there are rabbits in need elsewhere doesn't mean you should hesitate for a second to bring him to our attention. Even here in the Chicago area, where, let's face it, there's not exactly a rabbit shortage, there may be an adopter who isn't interested in what's available locally but thinks he's just perfect - a.k.a, if someone can't find the Netherland dwarf they're looking for, they're unlikely to adopt a New Zealand instead. 

Pointing out that the shelter may need to euthanize for space is not - or should not - be viewed as a criticism of that shelter. It's a sad fact that any open-intake shelter has to face, and no one - especially those that work there - wants to kill animals. At least those animals aren't being turned loose to be torn apart by predators, starve for lack of food, or suffer after being injured by cars and other hazards of modern life. (Ask me about my abandoned hairless rat "Patch" some time). More power to the shelter staff for reducing the euth rate in recent times, and with a little luck, maybe RO members can help them even more. Every shelter I work with is panicked over the drop in adoption rates, it's not just your area. 

Please do keep us all apprised of his situation. Even though I have rabbits pouring out my ears right now, a little voice in my head keeps reminding me how adoptable broken lops are. He's bigger than what local people want, but drat, he's so cute someone's got to notice!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 9, 2008)

Bluefrog are you in chicago..I very briefly volunteered at Catnap right before we moved from chicago. 
couple of updates on pete. 
1) he is already neutered (DuHHHH) and it's on the surrender sheet. something that may alter Cassandra's thinking about him.

2) while I was brushing him today i am noted a fresh new batch of hair growing in on his back so i doubt that he has mites. his previous owners already said that a shed waswhy he looked so rough. 

3) These 2 factors may alter cassandra's thinking about himbut we do have to get a couple of these buns out of here. just can't figure it out.?
4) Peg has shown interest in him if he could be flown to texas when the weather gets cooler. this means that he would need to be fostered soon if the euthnasia is still on. this is a gracious offer that most likely will keep him alive whether it happens or not. 

i don't think that the shelter will release him to anything other than a rescue, meaning peg would need to do a formal adoption .

this gives her some time to think about the expense of the trip and decide whether it is really something that she wants to do..I know ,Peg, that you LOVE every rabbit in need

anyway I feel that there is a lot more going onfor pete today thanthere was yesterday and he even looked a little brighter today.

so this is an ongoing process....

thank you Bluefrog for reaffirming my philosphy that sometimes i can only help what is in front of me and that i do try to do.

and thanks Peg for making him such an important bunny

Rememer Oberon was on the "list' and everyone at the shelter except me disliked him
Now he's a STAR BUNNY

Maureen


----------



## naturestee (Aug 9, 2008)

Did someone say my name?






Angieluv saw the potential in him, and she was absolutely right.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm asking Art tonight if I can get him as my "anniversary" present. He really liked our mini lop that we had before....and the fact that this guy is already neutered is a major plus.

I don't mind adopting him - I just know some places won't adopt out to a breeder (well - former breeder - I'm not breeding now except for two litters in the future to help another breeder out since I have the last of one of her bloodlines) - or to someone who has to have a rabbit shipped.

Anyway - I hope to talk to Art about him tonight....and since it is our anniversary......

Well.....I'm really hoping for a yes.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 9, 2008)

I just got done talking to Art about Pete.

He asked me why he was "unadoptable". 

I said, "He's old....and he's going through a bad molt...and people won't want him"

He said, "So he's old and ugly...you're telling me he's gonna be put to sleep 'cause he's old and ugly."

I said, "Basically, yes."

He said, "Well hon...I'm old and ugly too - he'll fit right in. Bring him on down...."

So if we can arrange transportation and if the shelter will let me adopt him - he has a home.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 9, 2008)

I just want to add - I'm already making plans for his NIC pen. He will have a 2' x 3' NIC pen (Radagast is currently in it - but he will be moved to another pen that is shorter in height since he can't jump over and the rabbit that is in that pen can move to a cage since he's a smaller rabbit).

He'll be beside two does and he'll be in my office - and he'll probably be able to get run time with some of the does since he's neutered....or with Miss Bea. Or he might just get run time alone.....but he'll have a good set up here.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh Yayyyy! I'm so glad Art felt that way. You really did marry the right guy, Peg. (I know I've said that before.)

Florida is out of the way on the whole transport thing. I hope the bun railroad of RO can put it together and get him to you!

Minda


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 9, 2008)

Peg don't get you hopes up too high
I don't know how Cassandra will feel about such a long distance adoption and traveling air cargo. The shelter does have policies on long distance adoptions but I would have to review them. 

someone from the shelter would do an application probably over the phone. One of the shelter policies is that all other pets in the home be spayed and neutered ..obviously this is riduculous for a breeder. 

just try to keep in a neutral state until we know for sure what's going on. 

Ok?

Maureen


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 10, 2008)

That's fine. Maybe keep my offer in the back pocket - in case he stays on the euthanasia list.

If someone could foster him (and they didn't want him flown) - perhaps he could get a ride to ARBA convention in October and then another breeder could transport him back to Texas and I pick him up? A lot of breeders do stuff like that with the ARBA convention....

If I get him - fine. I LOVE mini lops....

If I don't get him - fine. I just hope that maybe if they know someone is interested - it will help him stay alive.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 10, 2008)

ha ha Peg that is too funny what your hubby said about being old and ugly,lol


----------



## myheart (Aug 10, 2008)

So you say this guy is about eight pounds?!!! Does he like to be hugged, cuddled, and smooched-up? 

myheart


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

I've been petting his head but he sort of inactive. 
i will start loving himup now that i am fairly sure that he doesn't have mites.
i think that he's been sitting in a cage so long that he's developed the cage bunny personality. he doesn't seem curious.....:?


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 10, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> So you say this guy is about eight pounds?!!! Does he like to be hugged, cuddled, and smooched-up?
> 
> myheart


Based upon my experience with my one mini lop - and my other lops....if he isn't a cuddler now - I'm betting he could become one.

Hub (my mini lop) always asked for pets at the cage door. He wasn't overly curious and more laid back - but he was a little love bug....well....a big love bug.

I'm betting you'd really enjoy him....and while I'd love to have him - if you're closer - I'd say "GO FOR IT"...

I do recommend mini lops. Not quite as highly as I recommend flemish giants...but I do recommend them!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2008)

Not to be a naysayer, but I've met the devil incarnate and she was a spayed mini lop!

Although some of the others I've met have been friendly. Cuddly is hard to tell in a scary shelter environment (and they were generally unspayed girls which doesn't help). But like I said before, Angieluv is very good at seeing the potential in rabbits. I'm currently covered in Oberon fur from snuggling the big guy while he's molting.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 10, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Not to be a naysayer, but I've met the devil incarnate and she was a spayed mini lop!


Key word in that statement? 

[align=center]SHE

:biggrin2:
[/align]


----------



## myheart (Aug 10, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I'm currently covered in Oberon fur from snuggling the big guy while he's molting.



When I come down on Saturday for Katie's date, Oberon is coming home with me!!!

You can't keep teasing me with him!!! He...will....be....mine!!!!:duel


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2008)

Nooooo! My Obie! You can have Pete!:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 10, 2008)

Actually - I thought Oberon had plans to take an extended trip to Texas to meet Zeus and Ori and have a "white bunny get-together". They were going to sneak in lots of craisins...and bananas...and some does (just for company) and they had plans for a photoshoot of the three of them...with the caption "White Bunnies ROCK!"

Well - that was the plan as it was told to me by Splash.....she said Zeus told her all about it and she was trying to figure out if she should tell Tibba. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Aug 10, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Nooooo! My Obie! You can have Pete!:biggrin2:


Stop trying to divert my attention!!!! My Oberon!!!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

I see potential in any rabbit that is going to die 
i mean if you lined pete up with a bunch of young rabbits the young rabbits are going to steal your attention. 

i am going in there and spend some time with him today so i'll try to elaborate on him a little more


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

I think that I need some advice!

I went into the shelter today to spend time withPete and take more pics and was confronted by a new rabbit. 

her name is Biddy and she is less than a year old and unspayed . She was kept outside and when brought into the house she was nippy and scratchy with the kids. I can say right now that this rabbit is not going to make it out of the shelter. She is cage agressive and combative when you attempt to touch her. She is very poorly socialized.

I spent a few minutes with her and she allowed me to pet her head but only after I talked to her for a few minutes.

i can tell right now that she would come around if someone worked with her. but there is nobody to do that. I am the only person who works with the rabbits. 

Now I am feeling that I am trying to save Pete andI can't save her. I feel that I am going nuts. I cannot stand euthanization of rabbits! i took some pics of her also just for the blank of it

i have ot download all my pics and then I'll be back 

maureen


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2008)

I know you're full up, so I suppose you can only foster one.

I can't blame the girl bun for being nippy with the kids, although I've also learned not to take the owner's words at face value. If she's already allowing you to pet her a little that's amazing, much better than some I've worked with.

How was Pete btw?

If it really does come down to saving only one, IMO go with the one you think would be easier to adopt out for whatever reasons those may be.

What does your shelter do for advertisements? For example, my shelter has pet of the week pictures in local newspapers and sometimes they choose a rabbit. They also have a dog of the week thing at a local radio station (cause dogs bark into the microphone  where they will also mention other animals such as beautiful rabbits, baskets of kittens, specific breeds, or just how crowded they are for a specific type. Also classified ads for the shelter, partially to compete with the breeder ads in the paper. That stuff can help move animals but not all shelters do this for rabbits. If it's been so long since a rabbit was adopted, maybe you can convince them to advertise more? If it's a program they already do it wouldn't cost any more money.

Maybe try harrassing the HRS again to see if they'll return a plea for help for once...


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 10, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> her name is Biddy and she is less than a year old and unspayed . She was kept outside and when brought into the house she was nippy and scratchy with the kids. I can say right now that this rabbit is not going to make it out of the shelter. She is cage agressive and combative when you attempt to touch her. She is very poorly socialized.
> 
> maureen


I wish you could get her into a foster home where they know how to deal with cage aggressive rabbits. I find them challenging - but fun too.

When I first got Miss Bea for breeding - we bred her before realizing, "Wow....we need to check the babies every day once she has them and she's mean...". I mean she would lunge and bite and be totally aggressive.

It took four of us loving on her and working with her for about 3 weeks - several times per day. By the end of the third week - she came to us when we opened the cage door and she would beg for pets. 

Her prior owner/breeder had told me she'd never be a pet rabbit.

Yeah - I bribed her like crazy once she learned we were the head bunnies. But it worked.

She's still aggressive to a point in the fact that she'll go after the cat or dog if she feels they're in her turf - or she'll go after another doe. She's not a love bunny- except for first thing in the morning when she'll come up for pets and sometimes beg me to pet her for 20 minutes or so.

My point? Don't give up on her Maureen. If they can find a foster home for her where someone will work with her (if I was there - I'd take her in a heartbeat) - I really believe she can become "adoptable" - even if it is by someone like me who would give her a NIC pen and let her come out on her own terms.

I've had several aggressive does but only one that I couldn't break from biting and scratching.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

*



*


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

Pete is Pete ..cute but not exciting ...

but then there is Biddy.....

named after a witchy woman

but very beautiful and young..............................


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not even featuring the ones that are "adoptable" 
"meaning really nice that everyone wants"


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 10, 2008)

GAH! I want the guinea pig in the back but hubby screamed no!:?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

We've got about 5 guinea pigs.. no one every puts a guinea pig down and that's good but..

You want a guinea pig ,jade icing i can give, you the guinea pig of your dreams


http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?pet.Animal=Small%26Furry&pet.Breed=guinea+pig&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=54601


harriet and dakota are the nicest


----------



## myheart (Aug 10, 2008)

I just found out that I know of someone driving through the LaCrosse area late Sunday, August 17th, around 10:00pm. 

myheart


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 10, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> I just found out that I know of someone driving through the LaCrosse area late Sunday, August 17th, around 10:00pm.
> 
> myheart


Am I correct that you're interested in Pete? 

That would be so awesome - I could read about him on the forum.....and know that he got a good home.


----------



## myheart (Aug 10, 2008)

Angieluv, does your shelter mind doing long-distance fosters?

myheart


----------



## Xila (Aug 11, 2008)

What's the story with Pete? I'm not sure if I'm totally caught up on his drama. Although, I just wanted to say:


Aww, Biddy is so adorable. I'd Looove to foster her, and socialize her, but I'm not sure if the shelter will approve of it- The facts that They couldn't meet me, and I couldn't meet her, they couldn't check my house... (But I do have a webcam, a camera(with video function), money to pay an adoption/foster fee, stamps to mail letters, etc... So if they'd be willing to try a little, there are ways around the signing of the papers and interviews and home visits and such.)
You live about 15 hours away from me, by the way.
_Anddd_... As far as my parents know, this rabbit doesn't even exist... if you know what I mean...
Also,
I really have no experience with trying to socialize a rabbit that really doesn't like humans (and has a pretty good reason for it, by the sounds of it- kept in an outdoor hutch, and when she /was/ inside, there were kids trying to pick her up and poking at her and stuff...), but the way you made it sound- like, she let you even /touch/ her because you talked to her for a bit and calmed her makes it seem like there's a chance that she could relearn to like humans. Like said, thoguh, I really have no experience with dealing with shy buns- I just know how to do some simple bonding routines (Lay on the floor and read a book or something and wait for them to come to you, gain their trust enough so they can take food from yer hand, and the like), but, hey, you've got to start somewhere, right?
ANYWAY, like said, I'm not sure if the shelter would approve of some stranger picking her up and taking her to some other stranger. 
ETA: I wonder if the fact that this rabbit is, basically, considered "Unadoptable" will change anything? Make them a bit more lenient? I mean, if she'll probably get enthused due to being "Unadoptable" anyway, What would they loose would it be to let someone /try/ to save her? Not like they'd pay for her- In fact, by getting her out of the shelter, they'd just have one less mouth to feed, one extra cage, and a bit of extra space for another abandoned animal.

But... If the shelter agreed, and there was a way to get her here...


ETA(Again)
Also, AngieLuv, is there any way you could buy these two some more time if you told the shelter you had potential foster homes for them?

ETA(Again Again)

I guess that's basically what I'm asking. 
*myheart wrote: *


> Angieluv, does your shelter mind doing long-distance fosters?
> 
> myheart


----------



## xoxolovable (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh he is so adorable I wish I could help


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 11, 2008)

Omg someone from la crosse on RO ..please call me even if you cannot help with the buns 
608-784-4391
maureen


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 11, 2008)

usually a foster has to be hooked up with rescue, however please call me if you feel that you can help these rabbits in any way 
608-784-4391 or pm me
maureen


----------



## Xila (Aug 11, 2008)

It's probably not a good idea to give out your phone number on a public board- maybe you could PM the people your number, than edit it out of the post... While everyone here on RO is nice and all, you never know when a troll will show up.

And I'll PM you... I don't think My mom would approve of a phone call all the way to WI... Especially at Midnight(where I live) 

So, anyway, I'll PM you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 11, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> We've got about 5 guinea pigs.. no one every puts a guinea pig down and that's good but..
> 
> You want a guinea pig ,jade icing i can give, you the guinea pig of your dreams
> 
> ...



Dakota is so CUTE! 

We are very full. Plus once my numbers natrually die down I am getting a hedge hog. I also want to help a rescue or shelter around here. So far all my gps have been long distance.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 11, 2008)

M -
Beautiful pictures of Pete! Did he transfer to a different cage? You do so much for the shelter rabbits, and more lucky lugs than Oberon can thank you for being there for them. :hearts

Please keep us posted; Biddy, Pete, and the ones who feel your love. I will wish for the best and hope several more adopters come to SRR to inquire. I'd send them to you in a flash.

Yah, amazing like Peg noted, how some aggressive buns can be turned around into trusting companions. :sunshine:

While my slow fingers are typing, I see all these extra messages and photos coming in!! - !!!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 11, 2008)

Angieluv, I saw your other thread. Is there any hope for Petey?:tears2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 12, 2008)

I haven't given up yet.....


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 14, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2008)

Animal control was called as someone had 'thown 2 bunnies into a dumpster. ..

so we have 2 more


----------



## Xila (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, gosh, that's awful. D=

Names? (aprox.) ages? Personality? Sexes? Pictures...?

I know you told me Biddy went to that rehabilitation center (and like I said in my reply, It's nice to know she's okay), but what happened with Pete?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 15, 2008)

pete may be adopted (it is a ?)

I barely saw the 2 new ones but they are small bucks one is agouti and the other black and white.I only saw them briefly last night. They seem nice but I'll post more later.
maureen


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 15, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> pete may be adopted (it is a ?)


Yeah - I hope it works out and he gets adopted!

Now if we can just get his new family (if it works out) on the forum - we could all follow his life!

He really looks like a special guy - you had such a way of bringing him to life for the forum...helping us get to know him. Its funny - Art & I kept saying, "no more" (and I've sworn off wanting to adopt any more rescues for a LONG while) - but the way you shared about him....I don't know.

You do a great job sharing about the rabbits - you have a gift for it. Maybe there is some way you could write up things and see if the local paper would run it? Or even a Craigslist post? 

I guess what I'm saying is - you have a gift for making people "see" the rabbits - you certainly made Pete seem special!


----------



## myheart (Aug 16, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I guess what I'm saying is - you have a gift for making people "see" the rabbits - you certainly made Pete seem special!



I second that....I think Angieluv's gift extends to all of the fuzzy-babies in her care. They all deserve guardians as loving and caring as yourself as well asmany of the other forum members who have an extra big heart for these creatures. 

Thanks for all of the work you folks do caring for your own and those in need!!!!

myheart


----------



## GoodBunny (Aug 21, 2008)

Angieluv,

I know that this won't help you with your current situation, but I have a couple of suggestions for you based on my own personal experience.

I'm not sure if you are staff or a volunteer at the shelter, but I've found that the key to getting things done is to organize a local bunny brigade. The idea is to get the shelter to both see you as a force to be reckoned with and for them to become dependent on your organization. You can build yourself some leverage in that way.

A few years ago, my local humane society had no one looking after the rabbits. The shelter didn't really know much about them and they were in little cages and were adopted out unaltered.

Then, one of the volunteers took it upon himself to improve their lot in life. I hooked up with him about six months later and it all snowballed from there.

The first thing that we did was to get a local pet store to donate some larger cages. We also started providing pellets and hay for the bunnies on our own. This took the burden off the shelter in that aspect. We built a relationship with a local vet and we get 50 lb bales of Oxbow hay at cost. We go with Rabbit Chow from whatever supplier we can get it cheapest from.

They have a staff member who cleans the bunny cages during the week. We worked with her on proper bunny care and feeding and now she's awesome with the buns. Since she's off on weekend, our group handles cleaning the cages on Saturday and Sunday. Again, taking the burden off of the shelter.

They now defer a lot of inquiries from the public to us.

The bunnies are getting spayed. We just had three get altered yesterday. At our suggestion, they've even raised the adoption fee to $35 (I think it should be $45) to help offset the cost of the surgery. Of course, we check in on the bunnies regularly to make sure the their recovery goes well.

We foster bunnies for them. Especially the ones that need medical or socialization assistance. We do educational programs. We contribute to their newsletter. Whatever it takes.

We have monthly "margarita" meetings where a bunch of us sit around at a local mexican joint and talk shop, where shop of course means bunnies.

We recently incorporated and are working on getting federal tax exempt status (finally found a lawyer, hooray!). We can then officially raise money and even hit up those with deep pockets. We hope to eventually offset medical and spay/neuter costs, food and hay costs, buy even better cages and even *dare we dream* an outdoor bunny exercise area.

This all started out with one person. Then two. Then three. Some flyers posted around town netted a couple more. It's now to the point where the volunteer coordinator mentions us at all of the volunteer orientation sessions. We've gained some members that way as well.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that we're ordinary people with full time jobs who like yourself are freaky crazy about bunnies. It's amazing what you can do in a few short years with a lot of elbow grease and some patience. "One little victory at a time" is our groups unofficial motto.

There are probably more bunny lovers in your town than you'd think. The hard part is getting them talking to one another.

My apologies if you've heard this before. And, I recognize that things would be rougher in SW Wisconsin VS SW Ohio since google maps didn't reveal any significant population centers in your area.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 21, 2008)

Do I ever hear you on this! We have forged an alliance with our local shelter and are now overrun, but not sorry. We cannot imagine how many rabbits were PTS before we got involved. We created such a stink over one rabbit that was PTS unnecessarily that they do not make a move where rabbits are concerned without calling us.There has not been a single bunny PTS since westarted flexing our (meager) muscles in April. We are affiliated with Gainesville Rabbit Rescue and they provide an incredible support network for their volunteers.

GoodBunny, like you we buy all of the pellets and hay for our shelter buddies. Without us, they would get crud food. 

Long story short.....the shelters DO want to work with you.You just need to make your voice heard.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 27, 2008)

This community is basically 4H, hunting and fishing.
There is a not a plethora of rabbit lovers lurking here waiting for me to discover them and give them the privilege of cleaning cages and exercising shelter rabbits. 
The shelter has many volunteers and only one person was interested in rabbits to help me. ..and that person was Lissa
Lissa also told me about RO so that's how i found this group.!

Unfortunately Pete went to St paul with 4 other new rabbits. I have been given info that Minnesota Companion rabbit society is heavily involved with Animal Humane Society and I will learn whether that is true in the coming weeks. The info was straight from Joanna Campbell's mouth but I am still very uneasy asI have read several articles re. Animal Humane society and its out of control euthanization of animals. 

I am hoping that the the presence of a large group like Minnesota companion rabbit has infiltrated this shelter organization and created enough pressure to at least have a really good rabbit program (which i have been told)

There is extreme anxiety (on my part re. our rabbits ( perhaps unfounded) and this is one reason why I could not send Penn and Daisy. 
let's pray for the other rabbitsray:


----------



## myheart (Aug 27, 2008)

Angieluv, you made a very difficult decision. I do not know what I would have done myself in those circumstances. 

My prayers go with Petey and the other who traveled to Minnesota. May they find the best forever homes any of us could ever imagine for them. (Including a little treadmill for Petey...) ray:

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 27, 2008)

Any chance this transfer means Petey's in a facility more willing to ship him to, I don't know, Texas?


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Any chance this transfer means Petey's in a facility more willing to ship him to, I don't know, Texas?


ROFLOL - as much as I'm sitting here missing my Puckster today (the anniversary of his passing) and wishing I had a lop again (I have Billy Sunny but he's more of a man's bunny than my bunny)...I think I better pass on Petey. There are "behind the scenes" reasons that I can't go into here. 

I do hope he gets a new home though. I really did want him and love him and hoped to be able to get him. 

But I don't think it was meant to be. Or at least - I have become convinced that it was not meant to be.


----------

